# Ariel Helwani: "GSP said Silva fight not going to happen"



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

https://twitter.com/arielhelwani/status/272908408049508352


EDIT: Helwani retweeted this afterwards: https://twitter.com/HugoLeveille1/status/272898858571403264



> does not want to fight silva now' he said so and the reason why on TLMEP, a french show. I would suggest you listen to it


I did not watch/listen to the show, but apparently his reason was if/when he beat Silva there would be nothing left to accomplish and he would have to then retire.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

I really think GSP would be making a huge mistake fighting Silva. GSP is a business... and his business will lose a ton of its value if he loses to Silva.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

What an awful excuse, he doesn't want to lose, wish he would say that instead.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

GSP loses to current AS. I think he wants to see Anderson start to fade before he nuts up to the bar. It really doesn't make sense though, it'll be a big money fight for the both of them, and they still have enough for a potential rematch within the next couple years. It's not as if GSP hasn't rebounded well from his past losses.


----------



## mmanomad (Nov 26, 2012)

Anderson needs to make 170lbs and then it will have to happen. Otherwise I dont see why GSP should have to move up weight.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok so if he never beats silva is he never going to retire? (im kidding)

Just an awful excuse though.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

gsp leaving $20+ mil on the table? Wow, that's like 4 regular title defense fights which is what, 2 years worth.
Catchweight fight loss wouldn't hurt his cache unless he got slaughtered.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

It's obvious Floyd doesn't want to fight Pacman. We should just brand him as a coward and move on.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Damn...I do not believe it's a money issue either. He knows what he's up against. I wish he would say it out right something like this. 

"I believe Anderson Silva is the best and true #1 P4P in the planet. It will be a very difficult match for me and yes I would be scared not just about losing, but losing my sponsorship and hurting my legacy. I'm a man and I will admit this. Look at what he's done in the 185 and LHW division." 

In the end I respect GSP nonetheless. He's a great ambassador for the sport, but I wish this fight would happen...BADLY.

*NOTE* We saw BJ vs Hughes x3 and GSP x2.
Vitor at 185, 205 LHW champ, 225champ (pre 2000 UFC). 
Randy - 205 champ + 225 champ


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Who cares really. It's a fun fight but makes little sense. Anderson has been fighting at 205 a few times now, if anything he should go after Jon Jones. Meanwhile GSP has a guy on his division who's knocking contenders out left and right. A fight with Hendricks makes much more sense.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Can't say I didn't expect this to happen. What a shitty excuse though.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

GSP does not want this fight, and who can blame him?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Maybe this will get AS back to KO'ing the winner of Vitor vs Bisping faster?

I know AS doesn't see any challenges left in his division, but I think if Bisping does manage to beat Vitor that AS would fight Bisping for the title in the UK. He has been very vocal about wanting to do that for a while now.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

MMA Fighting now has this translation up.



> "This fight is the cherry on the sundae," he said. "He wants to fight me so he can then retire. I would like to fight him too, but after I fight him and win the fight, what happens next? These days, yeah, there's a lot of money to be made, but I don't fight for the money. My motivation is to be the best. Like we said, to be the Wayne Gretzky of my sport. So if I fight him, what happens next? It will be over. So yes, I want the fight, but I want to take it when I decide the time is right, not when he wants the fight to happen.
> 
> "On top of that, he weighs 234 pounds; I weigh 188. So there's a big weight difference. I've fought guys who were bigger -- I'm not scared of him -- it's just that I will take this fight when it makes sense for me. I just came back from an injury, there's money to be made, there are fights in my weight class, other challenges out there, and if I fight him, I will have to gain weight, while he will have to lose weight, and then afterwards, I won't be able to come back to my weight class.
> 
> ...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Good, Champion vs. Champion is stupid.

GSP can fight Hendricks, Nate, and Diaz, Anderson can fight Weidman and Rockhold, that's the way it should have been the entire time. Anderson will lose to Weidman though, so after that this fight will never be talked about again.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Hendrix vs GSP is the fight I want.

The beard has just completed the most impressive 3 victories at WW that I have seen in a long time. If he doesn't get a shot, that would be an utter disgrace. Till then, feck the "super" fight. Lets look at it again in 6 months.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'd rather see the UFC set up JBJ vs Anderson anyway.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> I know AS doesn't see any challenges left in his division, but I think if Bisping does manage to beat Vitor that AS would fight Bisping for the title in the UK. He has been very vocal about wanting to do that for a while now.


No chance us brits are getting a title defense over here. The events held in the UK are free to air in the states. All title defences are PPV.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

LjStronge said:


> No chance us brits are getting a title defense over here. The events held in the UK are free to air in the states. All title defences are PPV.


Rampage vs. Hendo and BJ vs. Joe Daddy?

Bisping fighting for the title would be huge for British MMA and it'd be GIGANTIC if he beat Anderson, but I doubt either one happens because I think Vitor knocks his block off.

Ideally, the UFC should just do a fight at Cowboys Stadium with Anderson/Bisping, GSP/Diaz, and Jones/Mir. I'd rather see that than GSP/Silva or Jones/Silva(could be an interesting idea for Jones' Heavyweight debut) but again, don't see Bisping or Diaz ever getting to a title shot.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Who cares really. It's a fun fight but makes little sense. Anderson has been fighting at 205 a few times now, if anything he should go after Jon Jones. Meanwhile GSP has a guy on his division who's knocking contenders out left and right. A fight with Hendricks makes much more sense.


This.

People just love to bash GSP though, no matter how little the fight makes sense.

Jones vs. Silva is much more interesting yet no one hates on Silva for not wanting Jones.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Rauno said:


> Who cares really. It's a fun fight but makes little sense. Anderson has been fighting at 205 a few times now, if anything he should go after Jon Jones. Meanwhile GSP has a guy on his division who's knocking contenders out left and right. A fight with Hendricks makes much more sense.


So, Anderson should move up a weight and go after Jon Jones, yet GSP shouldnt move up a weight and fight Anderson?

I've said it a few times, Jones is amazing, to me the greatest LHW of all time, but at the end of the day I remember Machida being called "unbeatable". Jones as it stands IS a flavour of the month. He's been on top for what? Two years? GSP and Anderson have been legends for years now. GSP could have lost to Condit, and Anderson could have lost to Bonnar, and nothing would change. It's two fighters with just one weight class between them who are practically already hall of famers. Jones won't have the oppertunity to solidify himself to their level and fight Anderson cause I'd see Spider retiring by then. Otherwise, it would always feel to me that it's a bigger and younger man taking advatnage of a fading legend's name. Anderson and GSP are completley on par with their career highlights right now. It's the right time, and doesnt harm either. GSP is #2 behind Anderson, with maybe Fedor in the mix. If GSP beats Anderson, he becomes the greatest of all time. All the money in the world wouldnt mean as much as that to a fighter, or anyone in their respective trade. This is basically his only chance to be the best. The best WW Vs the best of all time, those titles arent even compairable.


----------



## HadouKEN (Apr 6, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So, Anderson should move up a weight and go after Jon Jones, yet GSP shouldnt move up a weight and fight Anderson?
> 
> I've said it a few times, Jones is amazing, to me the greatest LHW of all time, but at the end of the day I remember Machida being called "unbeatable". Jones as it stands IS a flavour of the month. He's been on top for what? Two years? GSP and Anderson have been legends for years now. GSP could have lost to Condit, and Anderson could have lost to Bonnar, and nothing would change. It's two fighters with just one weight class between them who are practically already hall of famers. Jones won't have the oppertunity to solidify himself to their level and fight Anderson cause I'd see Spider retiring by then. Otherwise, it would always feel to me that it's a bigger and younger man taking advatnage of a fading legend's name. Anderson and GSP are completley on par with their career highlights right now. It's the right time, and doesnt harm either. GSP is #2 behind Anderson, with maybe Fedor in the mix. If GSP beats Anderson, he becomes the greatest of all time. All the money in the world wouldnt mean as much as that to a fighter, or anyone in their respective trade. This is basically his only chance to be the best. The best WW Vs the best of all time, those titles arent even compairable.


Co-Sign! It is mind boggling how people want the #1 and #3 P4P fighters to fight but not the #1 and #2. I really don't get it.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> It's obvious Floyd doesn't want to fight Pacman. We should just brand him as a coward and move on.


Dana calls Floyd a ***** all the time. And his one big thing is "UFC make the big fights happen. boxing doesn't."


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hendricks was taken down by Rick Story and beat.

But that is obviously the fight a lot of you want.

Yea, good call.

EDIT: Agree fully with the top post on this page as well. 

38 year old ANderson should move to 205 to fight Jones. But GSP shouldn't meet Anderson at 178. Hypocrisy at its finest.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Hendricks was taken down by Rick Story and beat.
> 
> But that is obviously the fight a lot of you want.
> 
> Yea, good call.


Right. Lets focus on the loss. Not his fights since then. That makes total sense when determining good matchups.

... from now on, im going to look at a contenders fights from two years previous. That's how I'm going to judge whether they deserve it or not. :serious01:


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

rabakill said:


> What an awful excuse, he doesn't want to lose, wish he would say that instead.


You could say the same about Silva not wanting to fight Jones.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Hendricks was taken down by Rick Story and beat.
> 
> But that is obviously the fight a lot of you want.
> 
> ...


these posts are all pure ignorance. Ignorance of the fighters' skillsets and the odds of each fight. 

GSP vs. Silva = 90% silva win
Silva vs. Jones = 50/50

yeah, let's all watch a guy get his ass beat because we don't like actual fights. If you want to see GSP get his ass handed to him then sure this fight makes sense, everyone obsesses over the weight issues while they have no clue about how the actual fights would go. Anderson would humiliate GSP, that's why he don't take the fight. Jones vs. Silva is a close fight, holy crap what crazy people we are for not wanting to see a one-sided beat down. Now make some ignorant comment about how GSP needs to move up and prove himself or some garbage like that.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Right. Lets focus on the loss. Not his fights since then. That makes total sense when determining good matchups.
> 
> ... from now on, im going to look at a contenders fights from two years previous. That's how I'm going to judge whether they deserve it or not. :serious01:


He KO'd Fitch in like 13 seconds and KO'd a guy who leaves his chin up in the air as if he was taught to do it. Doesn't change the fact GSP would out-wrestle him. Doesn't change that he is the run of the mill contender at 170. Doesn't change the fact that he should have lost a very close fight with Kos. Kos is a guy who doesn't have any striking compared to GSP. A guy who is about even in teh wrestling department. Yea, Hendricks has power, like other guys had aspects as well. 

Hendricks deserves a title shot. Anderson/GSP deserves to happen. Unless you think GSP would just absolutely get trashed by Anderson, then I don't understand how anyone can be more excited for a Hendricks fight over an Anderson fight?

I think GSP would get trashed...but so does most everyone else. But that is a once in a career type of fight. And I don't believe it would have much of anything to do with size. It would have to do with superior technique, hand-eye coordination, fighting intelligence, accuracy, and confidence. 

People sit out all the time. I couldn't care less if Hendricks was shelved for a while. It isn't 6th grade basketball. Shit happens. Its a business.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

rabakill said:


> these posts are all pure ignorance. Ignorance of the fighters' skillsets and the odds of each fight.
> 
> GSP vs. Silva = 90% silva win
> Silva vs. Jones = 50/50
> ...


Your ignorance is in that you think you can make %s and pass them off as fact. When quite a few people in here believe GSP would win that fight. Make a poll, see if you come up with 90% Silva in that one. I don't even read half of your posts. You call me ignorant and then start your post with the essence of ignorance. 

I want to see both you tool. Both fights are with 2 fighters separated by 1 weight class. I want to see both ******* fights.

Quit following me around ya goofball.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Dana calls Floyd a ***** all the time. And his one big thing is "UFC make the big fights happen. boxing doesn't."


A VERY big reason why I'm an MMA fan over a boxing fan, despite following boxing to a ridiculous degree in the past. Anderson Vs GSP or Jones is literally a bigger fight than anything in boxing in a long time, maybe with the exception of Haye/Klitschko if you count the rivalry and such.



Soojooko said:


> Right. Lets focus on the loss. Not his fights since then. That makes total sense when determining good matchups.
> 
> ... from now on, im going to look at a contenders fights from two years previous. That's how I'm going to judge whether they deserve it or not. :serious01:


Agreed. I dont even like Hendricks, but I think that if Condit has the strength to test GSP, than Hendricks would knock him the fuk out if he landed just one clean shot.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> He KO'd Fitch in like 13 seconds


Happens all the time.



jonnyg4508 said:


> and KO'd a guy who leaves his chin up in the air as if he was taught to do it.


Happens all the time.



jonnyg4508 said:


> Doesn't change the fact GSP would out-wrestle him.


Fact? Hmmm... interesting definition.



jonnyg4508 said:


> Doesn't change that he is the run of the mill contender at 170.


Do you know what "run of the mill" means? If so, please tell me more...



jonnyg4508 said:


> Doesn't change the fact that he should have lost a very close fight with Kos.


He *should* have? Really? Because??



All in all.... :laugh:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Hendricks is a valid challenger for the WW title, but for an MMA fan to say that they'd prefer to see him fight GSP instead of A.Silva is completley baffling to me. It's like a racist saying he doesnt want to see discrimination.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Your ignorance is in that you think you can make %s and pass them off as fact. When quite a few people in here believe GSP would win that fight. Make a poll, see if you come up with 90% Silva in that one. I don't even read half of your posts. You call me ignorant and then start your post with the essence of ignorance.
> 
> I want to see both you tool. Both fights are with 2 fighters separated by 1 weight class. I want to see both ******* fights.
> 
> Quit following me around ya goofball.


The thing is you are showing your ignorance of mma in true stride right here. Anyone that understands skillsets and how mma strategies works knows GSP has little to no chance against Anderson, this is based on objective analysis. When you know how much better Anderson is than GSP and you add to the fact that he's bigger, well if someone has to explain it to you you're already lost.

I won't even bother getting into it because your hate fueled ignorant rants aren't even worth a response, go on in your fairy tale world getting angry when people correct your ignorance. don't be surprised when you don't get the responses you hope for when you talk like you do though. Get over yourself, I'm not even sure what your username is, I just responded to the comment.

edit: johnyg... I've never even seen you before, do you have mental issues?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

rabakill said:


> The thing is you are showing your ignorance of mma in true stride right here. Anyone that understands skillsets and how mma strategies works knows GSP has little to no chance against Anderson, this is based on objective analysis. When you know how much better Anderson is than GSP and you add to the fact that he's bigger, well if someone has to explain it to you you're already lost.
> 
> I won't even bother getting into it because your hate fueled ignorant rants aren't even worth a response, go on in your fairy tale world getting angry when people correct your ignorance. don't be surprised when you don't get the responses you hope for when you talk like you do though. Get over yourself, I'm not even sure what your username is, I just responded to the comment.
> 
> edit: johnyg... I've never even seen you before, do you have mental issues?


To be fair, what chance did Chael have? Anderson's MAJOR downside is his takedown defence. As much as I love his fighting, Anderson is heavily overrated on here. Against a good wrestler (who stays awake long enough to go for a TD), will usually manage to take him down without great effort. If they have good enough sub defence (and arent gassed (Lutter), rocked (Hendo) or have shit sub def (Sonnen), they can probably get around his Jitz. His BJJ is his most overrated asset to me, with his only impressive performance off his back being in the second Sonnen fight to me. If GSP can take the fight down, I think he has a huge chance of winning.

To me, Sonnen's high points are GSP's low. Sonnen rushes takedowns and it works. He walked in against Anderson and took him straight down. GSP works for it, uses his jab and sets everything up. I dont think he'd get the oppertunity to take it down.

None the less, he's probably the best wrestler ever in the UFC, and Anderson is very weak to wrestling.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

these two pansies aren't ever going to fight each other. seriously both of you be a man and fight the best.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

americanfighter said:


> these two pansies aren't ever going to fight each other. seriously both of you be a man and fight the best.


Pretty much, although I think Anderson will be looking for the fight now to cap off his career.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> To be fair, what chance did Chael have? Anderson's MAJOR downside is his takedown defence. As much as I love his fighting, Anderson is heavily overrated on here. Against a good wrestler (who stays awake long enough to go for a TD), will usually manage to take him down without great effort. If they have good enough sub defence (and arent gassed (Lutter), rocked (Hendo) or have shit sub def (Sonnen), they can probably get around his Jitz. His BJJ is his most overrated asset to me, with his only impressive performance off his back being in the second Sonnen fight to me. If GSP can take the fight down, I think he has a huge chance of winning.
> 
> To me, Sonnen's high points are GSP's low. Sonnen rushes takedowns and it works. He walked in against Anderson and took him straight down. GSP works for it, uses his jab and sets everything up. I dont think he'd get the oppertunity to take it down.
> 
> None the less, he's probably the best wrestler ever in the UFC, and Anderson is very weak to wrestling.


Anderson hardly ever actually tries last time he did was in the second round against Okami where he was moving and he looked like he was actually mad. Anderson doesn't try very hard until he's in danger which is almost never. He is the cockiest fighter around, if he truly tried to stop the takedowns he'd do a lot better but he doesn't give a shit. I'd say he's underrated because most fights he comes out just to screw around


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

rabakill said:


> Anderson hardly ever actually tries last time he did was in the second round against Okami where he was moving and he looked like he was actually mad. Anderson doesn't try very hard until he's in danger which is almost never. He is the cockiest fighter around, if he truly tried to stop the takedowns he'd do a lot better but he doesn't give a shit. I'd say he's underrated because most fights he comes out just to screw around


Anderson Vs Sonnen just sums it all up though. Not only would he have wanted to keep it standing as he was being put in danger, but in the second fight he was going in to murder his opponent. What happened? He got taken straight down and held their. His BJJ looked improved, but in the early moments he didnt do anything to get out of the situation. He stopped a takedown or two in the second, but if you compair that to how Bisping did against Sonnen's wrestling, it just shows that Anderson's wrestling skillset isn't up to the level it is merited with.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Smart move by GSP, he career is still very young. He most likely will lose to Anderson, and he has a lot more to lose than Anderson does. Anderson could lose that fight, then retire and still be known as the best ever. GSP, with a loss with devalue not only his own worth but that of the entire WW division in a way. We all know weight classes exist for a reason, no need to accentuate it.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah I doubt any of these fights ever happen, these guys make too much money, for example GSP's got deals with Coke, Gatorade, Bacardi, Under Armour, Google, Affliction, and is raking in 15 million a year.

Why go up and fight Anderson when he can keep doing what he's been doing for the last couple of years? Same thing applies to Anderson and Jones, although I've never heard a report on how much they make.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Anderson Vs Sonnen just sums it all up though. Not only would he have wanted to keep it standing as he was being put in danger, but in the second fight he was going in to murder his opponent. What happened? He got taken straight down and held their. His BJJ looked improved, but in the early moments he didnt do anything to get out of the situation. He stopped a takedown or two in the second, but if you compair that to how Bisping did against Sonnen's wrestling, it just shows that Anderson's wrestling skillset isn't up to the level it is merited with.


The thing is he let Sonnen take him down, like how he let Okami have a chance, like how he let Bonnar have a chance. He doesn't fight back in the first most of the time because he likes to break his opponents will, Anderson may have been taken down by Sonnen but he wanted it to happen. He wanted Sonnen to be on top so that after the first when Sonnen did absolutely no damage his will would break, that's why he was hardly moving around or doing anything. You think the best fighter in the world just lays there when he doesn't want someone on top of him? He wanted it to happen. Watch his fights again, more closely. He literally let Bonnar punch him in the face, he let Okami try to push him around. The only time he never plays into the other guys strength is if they are BJJ only. I've seen Anderson's training, he lays on his back and gets punched in the face over and over on purpose practicing absorbing punches.


----------



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

Would GSP losing to Silva really hurt his sponsorship that much? I honestly don't know what keeps these companies invested in certain fighters. Obviously win or lose GSP is still a great symbol of the sport, he's respectful and if he continues fighting at WW after a catchweight loss, is that the type of situation where a sponsor would cut him loose?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

rabakill said:


> The thing is he let Sonnen take him down, like how he let Okami have a chance, like how he let Bonnar have a chance. He doesn't fight back in the first most of the time because he likes to break his opponents will, Anderson may have been taken down by Sonnen but he wanted it to happen. He wanted Sonnen to be on top so that after the first when Sonnen did absolutely no damage his will would break, that's why he was hardly moving around or doing anything. You think the best fighter in the world just lays there when he doesn't want someone on top of him? He wanted it to happen. Watch his fights again, more closely. He literally let Bonnar punch him in the face, he let Okami try to push him around. The only time he never plays into the other guys strength is if they are BJJ only. I've seen Anderson's training, he lays on his back and gets punched in the face over and over on purpose practicing absorbing punches.


I dont think he let Bonnar take him down. Silva went out like a rocket and was looking for a one punch KO straight away. A bad move, and Bonnar did what he always does and took it down. Anderson wasnt moving because of the first fight, and to be fair it was a huge improvement. He used his bottom BJJ to stifle Sonnen and not allow him to work, where as in the first fight he wore Anderson down with his usual GnP from the guard. Anderson kept him there, took no damage as he had trained that way, and in the next round managed to impliment his TDD training a bit better. I dont think he'd have risked it with Sonnen. He knew had badly his ass got beat in the first, and this time he HAD to win.

Agree with Bonnar and Okami though. I just think Anderson's subs and TDD is overrated. He doesnt want to be on the ground, and to me doesnt look greatly active on the bottom position, where as Maia would be dangerous with subs and sweeps and his opponent would probably eventually stand up.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Happens all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think 2 quick KO's, 2 splits, and a loss to Rick Story is crazy impressive. You do. Big deal.

Am I sitting here saying Hendricks isn't the clear next in line at 170? No. I am saying I would rather see ANderson focking Silva vs. Georges focking St. Pierre. #1 vs #2. Sorry.



rabakill said:


> The thing is you are showing your ignorance of mma in true stride right here. Anyone that understands skillsets and how mma strategies works knows GSP has little to no chance against Anderson, this is based on objective analysis. When you know how much better Anderson is than GSP and you add to the fact that he's bigger, well if someone has to explain it to you you're already lost.
> 
> I won't even bother getting into it because your hate fueled ignorant rants aren't even worth a response, go on in your fairy tale world getting angry when people correct your ignorance. don't be surprised when you don't get the responses you hope for when you talk like you do though. Get over yourself, I'm not even sure what your username is, I just responded to the comment.
> 
> edit: johnyg... I've never even seen you before, do you have mental issues?


My whole point is some people truly believe GSP would win. I have seen many of posters say it with a straight internet face. They may be bias, but I am also bias as I like Anderson and don't care too much for GSP. But either way people are both sides. Yea, more people think Anderson wins. But their has to be a favorite. 

I'm not even going to get into your other gibberish. Bottom line is some people like myself want to see #1 vs. #2 at a catchweight. Just like we wanted to see Randy vs. Chuck back in the day. Like we were hyped for Penn/GSP. Hell I was amped as hell for Hendo/Fedor and thought going in that it was a legendary matchup. This superfight in my eyes is even more fair as they would be meeting at a catch. Sorry I want to see the 2 best fighters go at it over Johnny Hendricks/GSP. Many people call GSP the best wrestler in all of MMA. Sorry that I want to see the best fighter who has wrestling weakness to test himself vs. "the best wrestler in all of MMA". You sit and act like Jones/Anderson should happen...I agree with you. Both should happen. In my perfect world Anderson would fight GSP now at 178. Go beat Weidman and maybe Bisping at 185. Then fight J0nes at 205 and retire win or lose. Sorry that I want legendary fights. Sorry I'm sick of watching GSP destroy every challenger by a lopsided decision. Sorry I don't see what Hendricks has other than heavy hands. He said he would wait. Let him wait. No one should makes Georges fight and that fight is in the rear-view now. Just wish everyone could have came to this conclusion last year...or the year before...or at least while GSP was rehabbing.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Am I sitting here saying Hendricks isn't the clear next in line at 170?


You have totally belittled his achievements. You have somehow managed to turn two quick stoppages against two very high level WW's into a negative. Do you know how utterly ridiculous that sounds? It's like saying Anderson Silvas performance against Forrest was unimpressive because it was so easy. Is that how you feel?

You have essentially written off the most impressive WW run in recent memory. And just to show your inconsistency, you write off the Fitch and Kampmann victories becuase they we're so short... and also write off a hard earned victory against Koscheck. So what exactly does he need to do to impress you?

Just admit you dont like a fighter. Thats what I do. I dont dance around dressing my biased opinions in some kind of logic. Bollocks.

I dont want GSP to drop the WW belt and go up to 185.I dont want Silva killing himself making 170. Nothing is gonna shift me from this point of view.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> You have totally belittled his achievements. You have somehow managed to turn two quick stoppages against two very high level WW's into a negative. Do you know how utterly ridiculous that sounds? It's like saying Anderson Silvas performance against Forrest was unimpressive because it was so easy. Is that how you feel?
> 
> You have essentially written off the most impressive WW run in recent memory. And just to show your inconsistency, you write off the Fitch and Kampmann victories becuase they we're so short... and also write off a hard earned victory against Koscheck. So what exactly does he need to do to impress you?
> 
> ...


No I haven't. I said it wasn't THAT impressive to me. It isn't impressive enough to make me want that fight more than Anderson/GSP. I said he is the clear cut #1 contender. But it isn't some magical title fight that I can't wait to see.

Didn't think it was that hard to grasp. This is an Anderson Silva/GSP thread. Stay on topic.

I'm a fan of Hendricks you goof. Doesn't mean I need to think he has a shot vs. GSP. Is that too hard to understand?

Cool you don't want GSP to move up. Do you want a prize? We have different opinions. You want to see another title fight vs. the next contender. I want to see the mega fight. We get it.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> No I haven't. I said it wasn't THAT impressive to me. It isn't impressive enough to make me want that fight more than Anderson/GSP. I said he is the clear cut #1 contender. But it isn't some magical title fight that I can't wait to see.
> 
> Didn't think it was that hard to grasp. This is an Anderson Silva/GSP thread. Stay on topic.
> 
> ...


Sorry... I cant hear you all the way up there. Speak louder.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Anderson Vs Sonnen just sums it all up though. Not only would he have wanted to keep it standing as he was being put in danger, but in the second fight he was going in to murder his opponent. What happened? He got taken straight down and held their. His BJJ looked improved, but in the early moments he didnt do anything to get out of the situation. He stopped a takedown or two in the second, but if you compair that to how Bisping did against Sonnen's wrestling, it just shows that Anderson's wrestling skillset isn't up to the level it is merited with.


whoosh, went right over your head.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

If I understood it correctly Silva vs GSP wasn't going to happen for at least a year. I remember GSP not being too thrilled about that considering he was already on the sidelines for over two years due to injury. Now he has to wait another year. Plus, does anybody really want to see the WW division being held up for a year again?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Bonnar426 said:


> If I understood it correctly Silva vs GSP wasn't going to happen for at least a year. I remember GSP not being too thrilled about that considering he was already on the sidelines for over two years due to injury. Now he has to wait another year. Plus, does anybody really want to see the WW division being held up for a year again?


To be honest at this point GSP being champion is holding up the WW division as it is already. I'd much rather see GSP fight Silva than anyone else right now.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> To be honest at this point GSP being champion is holding up the WW division as it is already. I'd much rather see GSP fight Silva than anyone else right now.


How is GSP holding up the welterweight division?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^Because no one else really gives a fuk about Condit . Take him out of the equasion, and that Diaz is still suspended, you're relying on Hendricks to be the cash cow, and thats never going to happen.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> To be honest at this point GSP being champion is holding up the WW division as it is already. I'd much rather see GSP fight Silva than anyone else right now.


I'm going to disagree with you. Whats holding up the division is Dana White himself. Why allow the interim champion to wait 8 months to fight a champion that is using that time to recuperate? Why allow GSP to hold the title when he was inactive for over a year? Why hold up the division for another year for a GSP vs. Silva match when its clear you have a clear contender for the title (Johny Hendricks)? Its frustrating anymore.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Bonnar426 said:


> I'm going to disagree with you. Whats holding up the division is Dana White himself. Why allow the interim champion to wait 8 months to fight a champion that is using that time to recuperate? Why allow GSP to hold the title when he was inactive for over a year? Why hold up the division for another year for a GSP vs. Silva match when its clear you have a clear contender for the title (Johny Hendricks)? Its frustrating anymore.


I agree with this, if you're going to make an interim title make them defend it. They're talking about making Barao defend his after he's sat on it for half a year and they were gonna do a Condit/Diaz rematch but it fell through and Condit got to wait, I don't blame them for waiting because of the financial gain and that's why they all fight is to make money.

Personally though, I think interim titles are just marketing props. There's a reason "interim" is attached.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Interim is used in case the champ can't come back and then the interim champ becomes the champ if the old champ retires/leaves the organization


----------



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

More the reason it should be defended the same as the real belt. The UFC certainly needs to implement some sort of rule where any belt holder needs to defend his belt at least X times a year.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

BlueLander said:


> More the reason it should be defended the same as the real belt. The UFC certainly needs to implement some sort of rule where any belt holder needs to defend his belt at least X times a year.


Agree 100% and (OK, off topic, but...) title holders should never be allowed in no TUF. This is a waste of precious time.


----------

